# Practicing with Orchestra



## omoksha (Aug 31, 2012)

Still new here. I'm trying to get used to working with orchestral sounds. Unfortunately, I'm bound to the limited sounds provided by Finale. Please consider that. Any and all _constructive_ tips are welcome!


__
https://soundcloud.com/omoksha%2Fmodal-orchestra

I have the PDF file of the score. I'm not sure of the easiest way to display it here, my apologies!


----------



## Nope (Mar 15, 2015)

The thing I would recommend is to not learn from sound playback from software. Good thing to do would be buying an orchestration book and study it. 
I take orchestration course in my music school, and interestingly enough, piano is all we need. Because there are some standard techniques in orchestration and if you follow those rules, its not hard to get nice sounds. Of course, it takes experience to really polish your orchestration skills. My prof is very experienced in orchestration that when he looks at the score he can immediately tell whether its good or bad. Anyways, I just wanted to say its gonna be really helpful if you learn it from a book rather than keep experimenting, hope that helps


----------



## differencetone (Dec 13, 2014)

Another way you can improve is to pick a composer you like and try to copy that style.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm afraid that without a score, you cannot expect anyone here to give you practical feedback on the do's and dont's of orchestration. A majority of a compositions orchestration can be judged by examining the score alone. It's difficult to assess much of anything here without the instruction manual


----------

